# The beard hat



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2010)

etsy does it again-







Here's some more:
http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_type=all&includes[0]=tags&search_query=knitted+hat+with+beard&ref=related&page=1


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2010)

That's the only way I could grow a beard. Maybe I'll get one and wear it out. It "may" prevent me from getting carded.....


----------



## severine (Dec 1, 2010)

I've seen those on there for a while now. Funny. Any AZers planning on getting one?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2010)

I can grow my own beard, although I don't think my new gf will let me so maybe I should get one.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 1, 2010)

Ski season is the only time of year I grow a beard, I'm not going to cover it up.

I do like the handlebar mustache, though.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you imagine going through a TSA checkpoint with this on your head? :-D


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's the only way I could grow a beard. Maybe I'll get one and wear it out. It "may" prevent me from getting carded.....



I could just see you with that hat, and borrowing E's helmet!  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh man, coming soon to a college campus near you. This will definitely be even more successful than the bandanna neck warmer. :roll:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I could just see you with that hat, and borrowing E's helmet!  :lol:



Holy crap! That would be awesome! Even better if I could wear both in my season pass pic. :lol:


----------

